# Fan question?



## drummerboy13 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi, I'm getting a new case w/2fans, mobo, ect.. and need to if the mobo has to have more than 1 power connector for the fans? Most cases that I've looked at don't tell or show what kind of PIN connection the fans use, help much appreciated..... A little new to this.....


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

links to motherboard, case please


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy. Factory case fans wouldn't be considered a modification.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

They sell power leed splitters, gender adapters ect. It shouldnt be an issue finding fan power connectors. Most boards have places for the fans to plug into.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Almost all fans have a connector that will plug into a 4-pin molex connector (not the CPU power connector) from the PSU, and it usually allows you to pass through so that you can plug another device into the fan if you don't have enough of the 4-pin connectors.


----------

